# is my cycle done?



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

Tested all my levels last night and everything at zero, amonia,nitrite,nitrate
ph @ 8.4
calcium around 380-400

is my cycle done? tank has been running for about 3 weeks now.


60 gal tank unsing R/O water, 65 lbs of live rock, 80 lbs of live sand with a sump.


I have been checking my levels every couple days and never seen the nitrites go up, -->first amonia then nitrates is this normal?
When should i add my first fish? planning of buying a small clown fish.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Fish is 40+ days after your cycle for best effect.

I want to know your nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia. Do you have FO, FOWLR, or Reef?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

he mentioned the trates trites and ammonia were zero. 

you sure do have alot of live rock/sand so that probably helped out the tank a little. but 3 weeks sure seems like a short time for a cycle. 

was the rock cured already? if not you might wanna drop a raw shrimp into the tank to make sure the bacteria levels are high enough. if your already cycled then it should break down pretty quick. and then your all ready. 

at the very least give it another week with no water changes to just double check everything is at zero


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

Planning for fish only first, after about a year i will be going into a reef setup. 

My live rock is semi cured still a little bit of die off, I got three powerheads inside, went to my lfs today they suggested to put a demsel fish inside to help with the cycle, planning of getting rid of him in about 3-4 weeks hopefully he will not be hard to catch (lol).

Also noticed some feather dusters on my live rock are they a good thing?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Feather dusters a good.

DO NOT put a Damsel in the tank unless you want to keep it long-term and not be able to put anything else in teh tank. People who use damsels too cycle will be screwed later down teh road because they are very territoiral and very fast.

No livestock untill the cycle is done.


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

So your suggestion is to remove the demsel now right.
Also noticed some pods on the glass yeasterday the demsel is eating them.


----------

